# Solved: Symantec Endpoint Protection Removal



## DaOneEnOnly

I foolishly downloaded Symantec Endpoint from the University that I go to, only to find out that there is no removal tool for Endpoint. I've decided that what ever extra protection Endpoint adds to my system isn't worth it, since I don't really trust it anyway, and it uses up a considerable amount of system resources and isn't very friendly when scheduling scanning times.

So I want to remove it. From previous Symantec software encounters I've learned that if you want to uninstall a symantec product, and then replace it with another (in this case just the University's Symantec Antivirus) there will most likely be trouble if you don't remove all files of the previous software.

Honestly, after my experience with Norton 360 I never wanted to EVER have to put another symantec product on my system. However, see as it is the University's ResNet policy that you have to use one of their Symantec products or you can't get on the internet, my hand is kind of forced. 

So the questions are:
1. How do I remove symantec endpoint from my system/where can I get a removal tool? 

**Note**(I've looked around and apparently Cleanwipe will do the job, but you have to call Symantec in order to get a copy. And THEY say that they abide by the Universities' policies and that you have to have the University submit a ticket in your name. Then you call the University line and they no absolutely nothing about it, and say call Symantec. So it goes in a circle.)

2. What are you're thoughts on just using Symantec Antivirus?

3. If I wanted to use Windows Onecare in conjunction with Symantec Antivirus, do you think it would interfere?

4. Do you know anyway to get around the whole 'having to have Symantec product thing' for the internet.

**Note** Someone said that they got on the internet without a Symantec product, and was just using Trend Micro.

sry about all the questions, but I feel that the people on this forum are the most qualified people to answer these questions, since hardly anyone seems to know whats going on.

Thanks for your time,

DaOneEnOnly


----------



## scorpionsting

1. Use Revo uninstaller, http://www.download.com/Revo-Uninstaller/3000-2096_4-10687648.html?tag=rtcol;reldl&cdlPid=10854684

this will help you in removing the registry enteries too..read bout it's features before using it..

2. well symantec endpoint is "supposed" to be good.. they were there there on my college comps..comps always ended up getting infected and crashing..now they ended up using Nod32, so well my advice is dump it..

3. never use two security softwares together.. they always interfere.. which can lead to a system crash..other option is u can keep norton but disable norton, make sure it doesn run in the background, also disable it from your startup.. and then install windowsonecare and use it as your primary security software..(there are many softwares better than windows onecare,eg. kasperisky..)

4. sorry bout this.. but don know how to get around the symentec product thing for internet..better ask the 'SOMEONE' ,or maybe your college has a proxy id or something.. try getting hold of.. hope this helps u


----------



## DaOneEnOnly

cool, the uninstaller looks like it might actually solve the problem. I'm assuming that it means it just shows that program's registry files etc. 

Thanks for the link I'll try it later today, and we'll see what happens. I believe that they only check your computer once a day to get on so I need to make sure that I do it when I have enough time to see it through to the end. Otherwise things could get messy.

I would also like another couple additional opinions, just to be on the safe side.

I've already tried disabling Endpoint, deleting it from the processes, removing startup,etc. But it must have something built-in that makes sure it has itself enable like all the time.


----------



## DaOneEnOnly

New update... 

I tired using the above program... but symantec endpoint protection doesn't even show up. So its not possible to use it.


----------



## golferbob

did you try norton's tool ?

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------



## DaOneEnOnly

I have not, partly because it isn't a Norton product. However I guess that it is worth a shot. I will try it later today, and let you know who it goes.


----------



## DaOneEnOnly

well good call to use the Norton removal tool... I found some online manual instructions on how to remove Endpoint manually. And the removal tool combined with the default windows installer got rid of most of the files/registry entries. I did go through the manual instructions just to make sure, but most of the files were gone. I only had to delete the program files, startup menu, and a couple registry keys that were specific just to Endpoint.

I don't no if a Symantec antivirus product would install, but I'm not going to try until I absolutely have to. I've been able to get online without it anyway. I'll be opening another thread if it doesn't install when I need it to.

links to the manual uninstalls:
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/ent-security.nsf/docid/2007101615023748

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/ent-security.nsf/docid/2007073018014248


----------

